# Ζητούνται καθηγητές μετάφρασης (γλώσσες εργασίας: Γερμανικά-Ελληνικά)



## koukidis (Jan 19, 2009)

To Κέντρο Γερμανικής Γλώσσας Σπύρος Κουκίδης & Συνεργάτες (Ακαδημίας 52, www.germanika-koukidis.gr) αναζητά καθηγητές για να στελεχώσει το Πρόγραμμα Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών που θα προσφέρει από την περίοδο 2009-2010 στις γλώσσες Γερμανικά-Ελληνικά. 

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να έχουν:

* πολυετή πείρα στη μετάφραση διαφόρων ειδών κειμένων από/προς τα Γερμανικά
* πείρα στη διδασκαλία
* πανεπιστημιακές σπουδές στη μετάφραση, τη φιλολογία ή τον αντίστοιχο τομέα που θα κληθούν να καλύψουν (λογοτεχνία, οικονομία, θετικές επιστήμες, τεχνολογία, νομική, κοινωνικές επιστήμες κ.λπ.)
* δεξιότητα στη χρήση του Η/Υ και του Διαδικτύου – επιθυμητή είναι και η εμπειρία στη χρήση βασικών μεταφραστικών εργαλείων.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να στείλουν το βιογραφικό τους σημείωμα στη διεύθυνση *koupsa παπάκι otenet.gr* έως τις 31/03/09.


----------

